# Mon iPad est bloqué



## ironmbary (31 Août 2013)

Je l'avais acheter chez un expatrié qui l'a vendu avant de quitter  mon pays (la Centrafrique). Il y avait mis un code de sécurité qui est  2000. Mais voila, ma fille a tapé un faux code jusqu'à ce que l'appareil  soit bloqué. Je ne sais plus ce que je dois faire, vu que je n'ai pas  un ordinateur et d'ailleurs je ne saurais pas l'utiliser. Est ce que  c'est devenu inutilisable? Dois je le jeter? Merci de m'aider car je  l'ai acquis ça ne fait même pas 4 mois


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2013)

Il te faut clairement un ordinateur pour le réinitialiser complètement. Tu ne connais personne qui a ça ?


----------



## andr3 (5 Septembre 2013)

iPad en section Android :modo:


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2013)

OUP. Je n'avais pas fait attention, je déménage. Merci.


----------

